# 

## goldfish62

!

,       ?
1.            .
2.      .
3.         .
4. 24        ,  25     .
5. 24       .  ,  ,      ,        / . 
6. 01    (    )       ,    ;    .
7.  02  ,   ,    ,       .   ,      .
8.         ,      .     . ,  ,       .      ,       .

 :
1.     ?
2.       ?     ?        .  ,       ?   ,       ?   -   ?
3.         ,   ,         (1   3    )?
4.              (1 .     3 )?

----------

!
 .  . 1 . 80        ,             ,           .              .
 .  . 5 . 80             .          ,  ,   ,          .

  :
1.    ,   .    (   )      .
2.  ,     .      .        ,      .
3  4.             ,           . (. 1 . 386  ).                 ,           ,      -                   (. 1 . 392  ).

      ?          .   -        ,         (   ).        .
 .  . 10      ,     , , ,    ,  ,         ()     ,    -          ().
 .  . 35          ,                          .   (  )        .      (  )   () ,       .          ,   .
  ,    ,      ,    ,  ,   ?      ,    .   ,      . ,   -    .

  !

----------


## goldfish62

!
   ,    :
1.       .
2.       (),    , ,   1     ,       .                    .   ,     ,          .
3.          .
   :      -   .        18  2008 . N 656-6-0     
"....            20.02.2008 N 10.  .
      ,       ,                 ." 
4.                  ,         . ,        ,         ,      .    ?
5.   :  -            -3   1 ?            - 1   3 ?
   ,             (    ,           (     -                   (. 1 . 392  ).

----------

,    . ,     .
    ,   .       ,   ,      . ,   . , 3 .

----------


## goldfish62

> ,    . ,     .
>     ,   .       ,   ,      . ,   . , 3 .


   ,       ,  ,    .  ,  1 .   .       ,     ,          ?

----------

> ?


. 56.       17.03.2004  2 "        " "     ,      ,   ,       ,                       ,           ,                   ,     ,        ".
           .  ,   3 .   .

----------

,   -      .    ,   ...      3   ?..
goldfish62,       ,    ...      ?    -   ...

----------

> 3   ?..


 , . 392

----------

,     "      "!

----------


## goldfish62

,      :             1 .  3 ?      ?   ...

----------

2: goldfish62,       ,    ...      ?    -   ...

3   ,      .   -   ,   !  :Smilie:

----------

> ,      :             1 .  3 ?      ?   ...


       -  3 .   .
     -     .   ,     :Wink:

----------

> -     .   ,


 .  ,           .

----------

> ,     "      "!


** , -    ,     :Smilie:

----------

> ** , -    ,


   . 56.       17.03.2004  2 "        ". ,     .   .      ,     "". ,  ,      ?..

----------


## goldfish62

> -  3 .   .
>      -     .   ,


  ,  . ,            2 ,    80  "...          ...",    .      ,     .     .
        ,         .        ,        .

----------

,  ,   ,   ...     ?
 .  . 3 . 84.1              ,   ,     ,       ().
,    , ? ,  .   1  ,         .     (  ). ,     !      -  !
 ...
. 165, 234        .
. 236       .
. 145.1            2 .

----------

** , , ,          ?     .   . 56 .  


> ,     ,         ?


    . 56 . ..,     /   ,   3- .   ,      - 3   .   ?    


> ,    ...


 


> .


              1 .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

**,     .
       .
      -      . !

----------

> .


  :Smilie:

----------

